# Algea



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I used agea killer. It says it's safe to use with my fish in it. So how long does aglea killers take to work?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Which product did you use ? I recommened phos-zorb. Works fast and last about 3 months.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

depends on the product


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

my algea destroyer started workin in about a week.It only took away some of the algea.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

I use Rowa Phos, its realy good. Last about 6 mths.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

I never touch the stuff.

I'm concerned about the long term effects on my fish and the possibility that I'm just selecting for algae-cide resistant algae that will require higher and higher doses to eliminate.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Phosphates will not cause algae blooms without excess nitrates being present. Just do water changes, control the amount of light your tank gets, and wipe down the glass.

Algaecides can cause problems, especially in a tank full of algae or green water. The rapid die-off of algae will wreak havoc with your water parameters.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bingo DonH, Most people think ALgae and such is just from high Phosphates.. but thats not just it.


----------

